# Field PG fährt nicht mehr komplett herunter



## mitchih (4 März 2008)

Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem

Mein neues Field PG M2 fährt seit heute nicht mehr hrunter.

Es kommt noch die Meldung Windows wird heruntergefahren und die bleibt dann für immer anstehen.

Abmelden kann ich mich immer noch.

Ich habe das Gefühl es hängt mit dem Ruhezsutand zusammen, der Akkku war leer,das Gerät ist in den Ruhezustand gegangen und seit dem habe ich glaube ich das Problem..

Kann mir jemand eine Lösung anbieten??


----------



## IBN-Service (4 März 2008)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem
> 
> Mein neues Field PG M2 fährt seit heute nicht mehr hrunter.
> 
> ...




Hallo mitchih,

folgende Tips:

- Batterie ausbauen, 2 min. warten, neu starten.

- BIOS - Update (z.Z. wird ein neues BIOS fürs M2 angeboten)

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## dodo (13 März 2008)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem
> 
> Mein neues Field PG M2 fährt seit heute nicht mehr hrunter.




Zufälle gibt's manachmal! 
Gestern abend PC auf "Ausschalten" geklickt und nach Hause gegangen.
Heute morgen komm ich in's Büro, PG noch an, auf'm Display steht "...is shuttimg down" 
Leichte Vewwunderung!

Ne halbe Stunde später les ich dann diesen Eintrag!


----------



## mitchih (13 März 2008)

dodo schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt's manachmal!
> Gestern abend PC auf "Ausschalten" geklickt und nach Hause gegangen.
> Heute morgen komm ich in's Büro, PG noch an, auf'm Display steht "...is shuttimg down"
> Leichte Vewwunderung!
> ...


 
Hallo, hier eine Info wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen habe.

Irgendwann bekamm ich zufällig eine 
Meldung Winccflex kann nicht beendet werden.

Danach habe ich Flexible einmal gestartet uund wieder geschlossen, und siehe da...............
er fährt wieder komplett herunter.

Typisch Siemens halt. Deswegen hat ein guter Siemens Programmierer immer 2 PG`s  ;-)


----------



## IBN-Service (14 März 2008)

Ich konnte auf einem Field PG M2 das Problem mit dem herunterfahren
durch ein aktuelles BIOS lösen,
siehe Link:


Aktueller BIOS-Download für das Field PG M2

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=28027230&caller=nl





			
				Siemens schrieb:
			
		

> ****************************
> V09.01.04                                                            04.03.2008
> - The new Embedded Controller Firmware V77 is integrated to improve battery-
> management.
> ...


----------



## mitchih (14 März 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ich konnte auf einem Field PG M2 das Problem mit dem herunterfahren
> durch ein aktuelles BIOS lösen,
> siehe Link:
> 
> ...


 
Das gibt es gar nicht schon wieder ein neues BIOS!!!

Mal wieder typisch nachdem sie bei flexible und step 7 begonnen haben immer halb fertige SW auf den Markt zu schmeißen geht das jetzt auch schon bei den "sündhaft" teuren PG´s los.

Typisch Siemens halt.

Werde das neue BIOS mal ziehen und dann schauen ob die Kiste besser läuft. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl das sie trotz 2GB Speicher und 2,2 Ghz Prozessor beim arbeiten mit flexible und step7 unheimlich träge ist.

Hat noch jemand das Phänomen oder eine Lösung dafür?


----------

